# Ronald Murray



## docj_18 (Jun 5, 2003)

Ronald Murray, a Bucks 2nd round pick last year, is tearing up the association. He is averaging 23.5 pts, and is in the top 20 for most major percentage catagories. Anyways, just wanted a few thoughts from Bucks fans on what they could have had, and how Murray would have help/hurt the Bucks....


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I guess he would have been good off the bench for the Bucks, but you guys don't really need him with Ford/Redd/Mason.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rohawk24</b>!
> I guess he would have been good off the bench for the Bucks, but you guys don't really need him with Ford/Redd/Mason.


I think both teams got what they need. TJ Ford is the perfect player to play with the guys he is playing with. 

While Murray is in the perfect system with the right guys to play with. 

The Bucks work so well because Ford loves to push it and pass it mostly. Though Murray would be an excellent back-up PG or even 6th man at guard for the Bucks.

I think both teams did fine, honestly.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

Well at the time when the bucks had murray, they also had:

Sam cassell, Ray allen, and Michael redd. 

There wasn't much opportunity for murray. It works out best that he ended up in seattle and is playing well. 

Besides the Bucks wouldn't have a big use for him right now except trading him and someone else to get a good center.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I like Flip but I don't think this 20 ppg will last for much longer. Plus what will happen when Allen comes back?


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

its gonna last theere is no one in the league his size that is as quick as him...they r gonna move him to the point


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Bucks 2nd round guards:
Eric Snow
Mike Redd
Ronald Murry


Coincidence? maybe not.


----------



## Dunhill6 (Mar 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>docj_18</b>!
> Ronald Murray, a Bucks 2nd round pick last year, is tearing up the association. He is averaging 23.5 pts, and is in the top 20 for most major percentage catagories. Anyways, just wanted a few thoughts from Bucks fans on what they could have had, and how Murray would have help/hurt the Bucks....


Would they have drafted Ford if Murray was still on the team though?


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

because we always used him as a SG and no one knew Murray was going to be that good.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

just call hm "Flip"


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> just call hm "Flip"


OK is this your way of getting an eay post?


----------

